# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Embalse del Curt

## sergi1907

Este es el penúltimo embalse del Canal de Serós, poco antes de llegar al de Sans, y prácticamente igual que éste.

No me he podido acercar mucho más ya que el camino estaba impracticable por la lluvia y unas obras que hay a la entrada, pero al menos he sacado una foto para poder conocerle.



Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, se hace lo que se puede, aunque da un poco de coraje, otro día será.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Sergi... no tardarás mucho en presentar un buen reportaje de éste Curt!!
Las nubes que acompañan las fotos son impresionantes.

----------

